

The Web is Shrinking. Now What? - bproper
http://allthingsd.com/20110623/the-web-is-shrinking-now-what/

======
amac
The title is mis-leading in many ways though the premise is rather
interesting. (Basically that we've been using the 'reference web' until the
recent development of the 'social' web.)

It's a intriguing idea - can we have separate 'webs' for reference, social,
academia, commerce etc.

